# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Acquisition pour guitare

## fallais

Bonjour, je cherche un logiciel qui me permettrait de faire jouer le role - a mon ordi - de boite a effet pour guitare.

Je brancherais le jack sur l'entre son et je pourrais trafiquer le son.

En connaissez vous un ? Merci

----------


## Jannus

Pour quel OS ? 
Et quel matriel ? (Carte d'acquisition, etc.)
La plupart de ces logiciels sont payants, du moins sous Windows, et ncessitent un peu plus qu'une carte son  :;):

----------


## fallais

Je n'ai pas de carte d'acquistion et je suis sous Xp en ce moment.

----------


## Jannus

Ce que tu demandes ne me semble pas possible, du moins pour obtenir de "vrais effets", sans disposer d'un matriel spcifique.
Si tu as un carte SB, tu as la possibilits d'utiliser EAX, mais c'est trs sommaire.
Une petite recherche, te donnera trs rapidement ce qui est disponible, mais ne t'attends pas  des miracles  :;):

----------


## fallais

Merci pour tous ces renseignements  ::): 
Derniere chose, existe t il des "combos" carte, tuner, tnt video et son ?
Quitte a echeter une carte autant prendre du lourd  ::P:

----------


## kromartien

Pleins de logiciels sous Linux
Les cartes combo acquisition vido/son a existe
http://jackaudio.org/applications

----------

